# Our cats



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

The calico one is Luna, 11 months old. Rescued when she was about 4-5. 
The tiny one is Candy, 2 months old.

They get along great, after only 2 weeks!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

How nice is that!!?! Beautiful babies.  Thanks for the pics, they're great.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Utterly adorable.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

A beautiful pair!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful coloring on the calico, and the baby is adorable! I squealed at the picture of Candy on her back with her paws up in the air. 

My Abby still sleeps like that and it always makes me smile! And I have that identical chair in my home gym (mine is red too)...it's one of Muffs' favorite places to sleep.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They really seem to have a bond. I luv pic 3- 'Halp! Tidal wave!'

Luna seems like a gentle, tolerant cat. Wont clobber Candy, just lets her amuse herself, then gets back to nappin.


----------



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

Luna has an amazing dose of fair play. She would never bother Candy when she uses the litter tray or sleeps. However, when Candy crosses the line, Luna does not hesitate to put her back in her place. We were terrified at first, then we noticed she's actually tempering down her retaliation. She is not using her claws, not clenching jaw, etc. Some sort of a feline discipline, I guess 
Candy on the other hand is a typical rambunctious curious kitten. They get along great together.


----------



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

She is getting bigger every day. Very sweet and curious. A bit too bitey. Hopefully, just a phase.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Your sweet baby reminds me of my (then) little Sully. It was so much fun watching him grow and change. This is him 6 years ago!


----------



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

They do look alike!

Would you please post a picture of Sully now, as grown up? 

Thank you!
Ina


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure. This is him at around one and now. He is my first pointed kitty and the changes shocked me at first. He seemed to look different in every picture I took of him for so long. Seeing him every day it took a while for me to realize how dark he had gotten.


----------



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, he is gorgeous! And he surely changed a lot indeed


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sure there are more educated people here that understand the science of how our little almost white kittens turn so dark over time. I remember asking lots of questions when Sully was little. I didn't really even understand that he'd change so much. He was just a "free kitten" with no background (ha, free, ok). I love seeing the pointed kitties grow on this forum.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Luna,and Candy are precious. It is great that they get along. They look happy together and glad to be your kitties. Enjoy them,and post more pics.


----------



## Irimina (Apr 10, 2016)

:kittyball
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxZy2J51E50


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Made me laugh, great ending, both falling off the bed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG so cute!!! That ending made me laugh too, seeing Luna's head pop up and then Candy disappear with her! 

It sounds like Luna is being a great older sister and teaching Candy her kitty manners!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Ruff n' tumble!


----------

